# Hunting Guide/Day Laborer-Outdoors



## Pro Hunter 1971 (Jan 26, 2013)

I have a hunting guide/day laborer job that may be open. 
Must have your own vehicle and a drivers license.
We operate 365 days a year and your job will include driving a tractor, food plots. feeding animals like dove, quail, turkey deer, hogs, cutting limbs, putting up, taking down and moving stands, prescribed fire, firebreaks, mowing, disking, plowing, cleaning up before and after hunters leave/arrive at camps.
Large Operation Near Macon, GA.

When we have hunters in Camp, you will be guiding, and assisting hunters with their harvest and accommodations. This is a Year around adventure, 365 days a year.
Send me a PM if you  are seriously interested.
P H 1971


----------



## outdoorsman 52 (Jan 27, 2013)

Pm sent


----------



## swamprat93 (Jan 27, 2013)

Sounds like a dream job!


----------



## Lick Skillet (Jan 28, 2013)

Im assuming this is full time?


----------



## trhankinson (Jan 28, 2013)

PM sent


----------



## LeePea (Jan 30, 2013)

PM sent


----------



## Pro Hunter 1971 (Jan 30, 2013)

Check in back in, been " In the Field"


----------



## asimm85 (Feb 20, 2013)

Pm sent


----------



## alligood729 (Feb 23, 2013)

Where were you 30yrs ago....lol Sounds like a good deal for somebody. Good luck!


----------



## zacherwalker (Feb 24, 2013)

PM sent.


----------



## wingard77 (Feb 27, 2013)

PM sent


----------



## Stroker (Mar 2, 2013)

PH 1971 did you get my PM with short resume?


----------



## crackerdave (Mar 4, 2013)

Wish I was closer-sounds perfect for me, but a four hour round trip commute would eat me up in gas.


----------



## brinbec (Mar 11, 2013)

*job*

sent pm


----------



## MuddDawg (Mar 11, 2013)

sent a pm


----------

